# Junie Browning Sig Giveaway



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

Had a good picture of Junie so decided to make a sig
anyone can use it i don't require that you give me any credits but if you feel i deserve them i wont complain haha










i know most people hate Junie but I honestly think that if he wasn't on season 8 it would have been the most boring season yet. love him or hate him he's damn entertaining


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

That's a sick sig man. If i was a member I would definitely use it. :thumbsup:rep


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Not a fan of Junie, but I am definitely a fan of your art, nice job dude.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Great work! Its just too bad that Junie sucks


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Muffin, you should sell some of your sigs in the gfx shop. You do some nice work.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

hmmm seems like a good idea guess ill have to make some up then haha


----------

